# Get well soon Cagreg!



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Awww lets all cheer her up cos she is seek no weel ( translation for the hard of scottish :roll: :roll: :roll: I do believe the poor dear is very unwell) She has cellulitis in her arm.
So get well soon Ca sweetie, hope your arm feels much better soon. Be thinking of you.


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

And there's me thinking she was a he...

Carol


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

carol said:


> And there's me thinking she was a he...
> 
> Carol


      :roll: :roll:


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

I didn't know you weren't well love and kisses from D and me get well soon.


Now I know what cellulitis is have you been shooting up again with old needles or was it one of them scotterish midges or a Portuguese mossie?


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

sallytrafic said:


> I didn't know you weren't well love and kisses from D and me get well soon.


Thanks Frank. You knew I was a girlie didn't you??

Ca


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

Catherine.

Sorry you not well. you never said.

Hope it not a bite, put Tea tree oil on it.

Nora xx


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

A bloke are you kidding? Ca is a girlie through and through - I have cellulite on me legs is that similar?

Greenie :lol:


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Nora+Neil said:


> Catherine.
> 
> Sorry you not well. you never said.
> 
> ...


Thanks Nora, thought it was an allergic rash, then it spread, got hot and swollen and angry and horrible so am on two antibiotics, bed rest and have to keep close eye on it. Not a nice dose, but hey will live. Have little nursie-in-training here to look after me.

Greeni, google it and it looks a bit different, tho it occurs on arms and legs too.
Have a great time with t'others tomorrow, wish I could be with you all.

Ca


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

I bet you read my post before I added stuff


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

sallytrafic said:


> I bet you read my post before I added stuff


No I read it but what caused this dose is not for public airing   

Ca


----------

